
Flash of a knuckle crack caught on video - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/12/flash-of-a-knuckle-crack-caught-on-video/
======
ComputerGuru
Why on earth is there no slow motion render of this video following the
initial flash?

EDIT

I tried to slow it down myself, but there are simply not enough frames in the
postprocessed video posted by Ars. There are one, maybe two, frames only in
between, and none that show the flash traversing the void:

Slow-mo: [https://youtu.be/pVDz1pAtQbI](https://youtu.be/pVDz1pAtQbI)

Also note that the date on the video in the frame is 9/13/14, more than a year
ago.

~~~
lern_too_spel
You can get the original video clips by following the source link in the Ars
article.
[https://www2.rsna.org/timssnet/media/pressreleases/14_pr_tar...](https://www2.rsna.org/timssnet/media/pressreleases/14_pr_target.cfm?ID=1851)

When you're no longer using Ars's Flash player, you can slow down playback in
most desktop browsers. [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/HTMLMediaEl...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/HTMLMediaElement/playbackRate)

